# Advice re: flights home



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello to all, I have bee reading this site with great interest over the past few week. Thanks to all who povide some excellent info for newbie people like me. I would like to ask a question though, my husband has today recieved a job offer after a trip to Dubai for an interview, which is brilliant, however (you knew that bit was coming) as part of his package he asked about flights home and was told they do not provide these, is this common? I was sure I read somewhere that the must, but am not about to argue incase I am wrong? 
And I realise that this may not exactly be a deal breaker but they have refused a few other requests and it would be a big move for us.
Any comments welcome.
L


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Littlemissconfused,
Welcome to the forum

Great to hear about the job offer.
In short, no, the company doesn't have to offer flights home. 
It depends on the company.
Contracts will always vary from person-person, company-company.

Ie: some companies may offer larger housing, but no flights, schooling, but no utilities, and some may offer all of these things or none.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks so much for your fast reply.
Just need to sit down tonight and decide for sure that we are happy with everything before committing to such a big move.....
thanks again


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just remember everything is negotiable- salary, vacation, flights home, bonus, education, car etc etc. What you need to ensure is that you are happy with salary and that you have sufficient left after accomodation expense.


----------



## KarenR (Jul 9, 2008)

I am moving to Dubai next month, I don't get flights home included in my package, this only changed last month the reason is because they employ people from all over the world so some people were getting flights to Eygpt and others were getting flights Australia, so they have now inlcuded some money towards the flights home in the living allowance to try and make it fair.

Good luck with the move if you decide to head over to Dubai as well.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks all for your replies. 
We are quite happy with the package, just been a really long process to be honest. They are offering less than before my husband went out for interview, and are unwilling to negotiate on most things really. But to be honest we are really up for it anyway! You dont ask you dont get......


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> thanks all for your replies.
> We are quite happy with the package, just been a really long process to be honest. They are offering less than before my husband went out for interview, and are unwilling to negotiate on most things really. But to be honest we are really up for it anyway! You dont ask you dont get......


Congratulations to you and your husband.

Do you mind sharing how long did the process take?


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Recieved a phonecall after seeing his CV back at the start of April. Went out for interview end of May and have been dragging there heels about a firm offer until today. Are you waiting to hear about a job?


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> Recieved a phonecall after seeing his CV back at the start of April. Went out for interview end of May and have been dragging there heels about a firm offer until today. Are you waiting to hear about a job?


Oh well, almost as long as I've waited so far.

Yes I am waiting to hear about a job. It's been going on since March, for some understandable reasons. It's just that it's a big step that I'm willing to make; relocating, selling my house here, school registrations, all what comes with it, but there's no firm date yet and I don't like to be in a "in between" situation. I'm at a stage where I can take any definite answer, negative or positive, I just need an answer if you know what I mean... 
I have refused 1 (average) offer already waiting for this opportunity as I think it's a great fit for my career and for the employer, and I don't feel like going back into job hunting again until I get an answer from this company.
I have already asked about compensation and I know the range, it's a bit on the low-end of my expectations and I will definitely try to get the max in their range or else I would not even think about moving, no matter how long I waited to close this deal


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel, we waited ages and just felt totally in limbo, waiting for them to make an offer. Even when they did the going back and forward about details is still taking ages. Have a contract now, but just checking a few things first before my husband hands in his notice. Its a big move, especially with 1yr old child and another on the way (we're mad I know)
Husband also turned down an offer here, knowing that Dubai would be a better oppertunity in the long run, were really begin to worry that we had made a huge mistake.
Hang in there. What industry are you in?


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

I am doing my best to maintain my life over here, no stress, but I like to plan ahead. I can handle last minute changes but when it comes to life changing decisions I would like to have some time to plan things out correctly 

I'm in IT, infrastructure design and solutions.

Best of luck.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

I hate not being organised, there has been alot of lists written in this household lately!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know how you feel about the lists.

I have been here nearly 3 months now, and today, our stuff in the UK was all packed and taken by the shippping company.

I think we had a list about the lists going back and forth via e-mail.


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> I hate not being organised, there has been alot of lists written in this household lately!


I hear you. My wife already initiated the process, prepared the list and she's the one who will finalise what we have to sell/move over when things concretise. Talk about a house, furniture, 2 cars, bikes, etc...

"Behind every great man there is an even greater woman"  you ladies excel in management  I'm counting on my wife to do all the job while I head down there to start, find a house, school and prepare for the family's reunion.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, my husband is relying on me to arrange everything. He must have faith even as my pregnant brain is shrinking!! Will probably remember my sofa and forget my babies at the airport!


----------

